# Mercedes Truck



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Built this from a set of plans but I did some modifications to make it different.

This is one of those builds where a router comes in handy, I don't think that there any toys that I have made where I have not used a router.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool.

Now you got to build something to go on the bed. lol

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool . I always like seeing toys made from wood for some reason . A Humvee would be cool to , as it's pretty much a vehicle with a lot of flat panels


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cooler than very cool...


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments



TheCableGuy said:


> Very cool . I always like seeing toys made from wood for some reason . A Humvee would be cool to , as it's pretty much a vehicle with a lot of flat panels


There are plans for one HERE so you have no excuse now:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful, what part did you use the router to make?
Some one will be very happy to get this beauty.........


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Larkan said:


> Beautiful, what part did you use the router to make?


Well spotted that should not been in the original post as I was thinking of the Ford car that I am going to post. So I apologise for the slip up. Could not find a embarrassed smilie


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Love it. Brings back memories of piling up dirt and moving around with toy trucks, bulldozers and such when I was a kid. Beautiful piece of grandpa's work.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

If I had enough stock, I'd change the grain direction of the piece on the front of the bed. If this is only for display, and not for play; don't worry about it!
Nice use of various species of wood.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

dalboy said:


> Thank you all for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> There are plans for one HERE so you have no excuse now:grin::grin::grin:


That's a really nice looking Humvee model! Just out of curiosity, do you have any ideas on how to cut the treads in the tires?


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

No problem Derek


----------

